# Hi we're new here! Malti-Chi



## CindyPham

*I have 2 dogs that are mixed with Chihuahua and Maltese. 

Here's Tipsy... He's half Maltese and half long hair Chihuahua. =]

This is his baby picture at 13 weeks. 



















This is him today.





































This is Bunnie (Bee). She is 3/4 Maltese and 1/4 long hair Chihuahua. 























































Thanks for letting us share these with you. 
*


----------



## freedomchis

omg they are both beautiful


----------



## maureen

They really are very beautiful!


----------



## catz4m8z

Too cute! They look like toysBut they model their clothes very well!!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby

Where can I find a mix like that??? Seriously. They are adorable. I especially love Bee's color.


----------



## MissB

Oh so cute!! Beautiful babies


----------



## scosha37

Hi and welcome xx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

aww they are so sweet!! iv never seen one before they are gorgeous babys!!xx


----------



## Beadbimbo

Welcome! They are both adorable!!


----------



## Tora-Oni

They are adorable pair, and you dress them up really cute too. Do they like being dressed?


----------



## N*T*M*4U

they are too cute...


----------



## SCY0226

Wow, they're both so cute! Welcome


----------



## Sunnydays

What an adorable pair..like proper little models! Lucky you to have such beauties.

Bambi's Mum


----------



## pompom

Frigging hell there Beautiful awwww


----------



## Maleighchi

Hello and welcome to the forum! :wave: Your babies are DARLING!! I have a pup that almost looks exactly like your Tipsey! They could be twins!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Hello and welcome! Your fur babies are both gorgeous and adorable. I love their little cute faces.


----------



## BABY BABS

Very cute. Do you have to have their hair cut?


----------

